# Fainting



## 23194 (Dec 11, 2006)

So I had terrible diarrea and stomach pains and ended up feeling dizzy and then fainting, and then waking up seconds later feeling like i had been out for hours... that was about 3 years ago. Now i'm 20, and just a couple weeks ago I was driving a couple hours to a town south of mine & i started to have severe stomach aches and started to feel dizzy. I stopped and was heading into a gas station to use the bathroom when i fainted in the doorway. seconds later i woke up and went to the bathroom with Diarrea and felt a little better. has anyone else ever fainted from IBS or the anxiety that IBS brings?? This was a very scary incident, and it makes me hesitant to go on road trips because i fear i'll have another episode.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like this http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vasovagal-syncope/DS00806It is a common cause of fainting and GI pain and BM's can set it off.The big thing is lie down when you start to feel faint. If it is disruptive talk to your doctor there is testing and treatments they can do.K.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I suggest you see your doctor as fainting can sometimes indicate more serious things. Esp if you pass any blood or have black stools, or you're dehydrated from having D.But it does sound like it's more anxiety related. Did you get tingling in your hands? Pain or anxiety can make you breathe too fast (hyperventilation), D is another side-effect of it. Breathing in and out of a paper bag can help.I feel faint in hot weather, when I stand up too quickly, and if I'm in pain. I've passed out quite a few times (in public too







) but now if I feel faint I sit down quickly, or kneel down and pretend to be doing up my shoelace! Put your head between your knees if you can. Also learn to know the signs you're about to faint (for me it's nausea and buzzing in my ears) so you don't fall and get injured.


----------



## 23194 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help.The second time that I fainted I did go to the emergency room and they checked a few things and determined that I had just fainted because it was my body's reaction to the pain since my blood pressure rose with the pain my body wanted to reduce the level so it just sort of shut off. Thanks again!


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

i FEEL like i gonna faint. very fatique.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you feel like your going to faint, lie down, or sit down and put your head between your knees! The aim is to get the head lower than the heart. If you're in the street, crouch down and pretend to be doing sonmething with your shoe. (I've used this technique many times!)Fainting can be caused by pain. It triggers a hypovolemic? rection that causes the body to start shutting down and not enough blood reaches the brain. This happened to me when I was in A+E recently after a head injury. The doc was taking an arterial blood gas sample, basically sticking a needle in my wrist and wiggling it around! It hurt like hell! Suddenly my vision went all spotty and I felt like I couldn't breathe. Luckily I got my head down before I passed out in his lap!I also fainted in a bar (how I got the head injury!)I was stoned and I think my blood sugar was low. I felt sick so I started walking towards the door but suddenly had this sensation of lots of things hitting me in the chest (they were bar stools!) I also had a picture of two horrible circles revolving in my mind! When I opened my eyes my cheek was on the bristly bar carpet and people were trying to put me into the recovery position. It was embarassing.


----------

